# Rubs with sugar



## 375caltar (Feb 4, 2012)

New to smoking and wanted to do some ribs for the super bowl. I was wondering if the rubs with sugars in them burn or cook off to some degree? I am not really fond of the sweet sugary sauces, etc. Is there a reason perhaps other than taste to use a sugar rub? Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

It's all about taste and your preference...No Need to add sugar if you don't care for it or can't eat it...It helps develop a Crispier Bark and Brown Color but you will still get a great result without it. Many people use Salt, Pepper, Onion and Garlic (SPOG) only and make award winning Q...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 4, 2012)

Also, if you do add a suguaro your recipe , get Turbinato (Raw Sugar), Carmelizes slower and adds a wonderful taste and fragrance the the meat (esp. Ribs and Pork of any cut).Handles high Grilling heat too , a better alternative than White Sugar or the Molasas in Brown Sugar.

Just sayin'.....


----------



## 375caltar (Feb 4, 2012)

I have come across organic coconut sugar I have used for other stuff and it's great. I might try a little of it as brown sugar is to sticky sweet for me. I guess what I was wondering earlier is whether the sugar cooks off on ribs using the sugar based rubs? Or does it taste really sweet still after 5-6 hours. See pic of coconut sugar. That has a sweet taste but not heavy sweet if you know what I mean.


----------



## big casino (Feb 4, 2012)

so turbinado is the same as sugar in the raw?


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> so turbinado is the same as sugar in the raw?


Yes, although the "Sugar in the Raw" brand doesn't seem to have as much molasses content as some of the other brands IMHO.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 16, 2012)

As JJ said ; the sugar is as tolerated by you, the eventual consumer .  Yes, the sweetness gravitates into the meat and reacts with the protiens to cause your Bark. So , your choice , sweet or savory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. The more refined the sugar the more it will carmelize/burn , the Coconut Sugar should be ok , if not , try the Turbinato.

Just remember...


----------

